# Salt Bars



## kmarvel (Sep 10, 2014)

Anyone use avocado oil in their salt bar recipe?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 10, 2014)

I do at 10%.  Love avocado in my salt bars.


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 10, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I do at 10%. Love avocado in my salt bars.



oo oo.....I was hoping someone used it!  haha


 I SF @ 20%

 15%  OO

 80%  CCO

 2%   Castor Oil

 50% salt

 Where would I stick my avocado oil??  Delete the castor?  Some of the OO?


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 10, 2014)

I used it at 10% and I'm not crazy about it. If I used it again, I would definitely use castor at 5%.

Try:
CO 85%
Avo 10%
Castor 5%


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 10, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> I used it at 10% and I'm not crazy about it. If I used it again, I would definitely use castor at 5%.
> 
> Try:
> CO 85%
> ...



Thanks Obsidian, I will.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 10, 2014)

I use it instead of Olive oil, I use 5% castor and sometimes 5% shea butter the rest is all CO.  I love my salt bars.  I superfat at 20% and use 50-75% sea salt.


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 10, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I use it instead of Olive oil, I use 5% castor and sometimes 5% shea butter the rest is all CO. I love my salt bars. I superfat at 20% and use 50-75% sea salt.



Think I am going to give it a whirl tomorrow.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 10, 2014)

Let us know how it goes.  Remember to cut while still warm if using a loaf mold.


----------



## Crombie (Sep 11, 2014)

*Avocado Oil in Salt Bars*

All the time!   My best selling salt bar is 80% coconut oil, 15% olive oil, and 5% castor oil; SF 20%.

I have a good technique for making mine HP.  You can see them at: 
www.sadiesmissionsoaps.com
  (the black lava and the pink grapefruit & bergamot salt bars are 15% olive oil)





kmarvel said:


> Anyone use avocado oil in their salt bar recipe?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 11, 2014)

Crombie said:


> All the time! My best selling salt bar is 80% coconut oil, 15% olive oil, and 5% castor oil; SF 20%.
> 
> I have a good technique for making mine HP. You can see them at:
> www.sadiesmissionsoaps.com
> (the black lava and the pink grapefruit & bergamot salt bars are 15% olive oil)


 
I think you mean Avocado, not olive...........but nice looking lava soap.


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 11, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I use it instead of Olive oil, I use 5% castor and sometimes 5% shea butter the rest is all CO. I love my salt bars. I superfat at 20% and use 50-75% sea salt.



Shunt, what is your % of Avo??


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Shunt, what is your % of Avo??


 
I like it at 10%.  Hoping to get some made tonight.   I made some in individual molds a couple months ago and they have ashed so heavily I can't get it off and they look terrible.  Back to my slab mold with dividers.  Don't have a problem with that.


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 12, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Shunt, what is your % of Avo??



So...10% AVO, 5% castor and the rest coconut oil?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, that is what I generally do.  Superfat at 20%.


----------



## Crombie (Sep 13, 2014)

[I meant to say 15% avocado oil, not olive oil

QUOTE=Crombie;451664]All the time!   My best selling salt bar is 80% coconut oil, 15% olive oil, and 5% castor oil; SF 20%.

I have a good technique for making mine HP.  You can see them at: 
www.sadiesmissionsoaps.com
  (the black lava and the pink grapefruit & bergamot salt bars are 15% olive oil)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 13, 2014)

One of my favorite oils is Avocado. I just made some salt bars tonight with it. Good luck on your bars!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 13, 2014)

I think shunt was the one who got me hooked on avocado oil - I make most of my salt bars with 80%co 15%ao and 5% castor. They are my favorite.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 13, 2014)

_I still didn't get my salt bars made...Dang. I did masterbatch 5 gallons of oils and I did get 2 batches of Patchouli, and 1 batch each of Bite Me and Lilac.  I also got 100 lip balms made.  Maybe tomorrow after my market.   I'm down to 6 salt bars....I will not be a happy girl if I run out.  I'm so glad you like them with the avocado oil.  They are certainly my favorite. I went through my recipes earlier and I do go between 10-15% on them._


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh no, can't have that! I hoard my salt bars...


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 15, 2014)

Crombie said:


> [I meant to say 15% avocado oil, not olive oil
> 
> QUOTE=Crombie;451664]All the time! My best selling salt bar is 80% coconut oil, 15% olive oil, and 5% castor oil; SF 20%.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Crombie, thanks for the info.  I only do cold process soap.  They are pretty!


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 15, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I think shunt was the one who got me hooked on avocado oil - I make most of my salt bars with 80%co 15%ao and 5% castor. They are my favorite.



I think Shunt got me hooked on Avo also.  It is the same price as OO at WSP.  So, I think I am going to switch for awhile.


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 15, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Yes, that is what I generally do. Superfat at 20%.



Shunt, I have been setting my lye/oil % at 33% for all of my recipes. Is this ok??  Or should it be a different number.  I don't understand actually how to set this number for soapcalc.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 15, 2014)

I usually do 35% for my salt bars.  I find it gives me a some more time to swirl and get it in the mold pretty smoothly.  33% might be okay too.  I don't find that my batter thickens quickly.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 2, 2014)

Jaccart789 said:


> One of my favorite oils is Avocado. I just made some salt bars tonight with it. Good luck on your bars!



Thanks Jaccart.   :-D


----------

